

Programming Languages Class - Build a Web Browser (Free Class) - carlsednaoui
http://www.udacity.com/overview/Course/cs262

======
nickik
Isn't building a browser a bit wired for a class thats called "Programming
languages"? I'm main sure when you write a browser you have to write a parser
and at least an interpreter but these are not things I would put into a PL
Class.

But it seams to be a Udacity policy to have a "What could i do with this if I
new alot about it". Instead of "AI for Robotics" the call it "Programming a
selfdriving car", instead of "Fundamentals of CS" they call it "Building a
search engine".

~~~
blackysky
you should check the syllabus ....looks pretty complete to me :

"""Description: This class will give you an introduction to fundamentals of
programming languages. In seven weeks, you will build your own simple web
browser complete with the ability to parse and understand HTML and JavaScript.
You will learn key concepts such as how to specify and process valid strings,
sentences and program structures. Then, you will design and build an
interpreter - a program that simulates other programs.""

~~~
oconnor0
Yes, but the steps from "understand HTML and JavaScript" to display that
somehow formatted & execute the JS are big & somewhat important for a web
browser.

------
unignorant
I've worked with Wes (the PL class instructor), and he gives _excellent_
lectures. It's great to see Udacity recruiting such high-quality professors.

~~~
carlsednaoui
Thats great to hear

------
TRUPPP
I didnt find exact info about that but are they using Python for programming
the browser?

~~~
carlsednaoui
hmm, not sure. The CS 101 class (Build a Search Engine) does use Python.

The class description only say the following: "Learn about programming
languages while building a web browser! You will understand JavaScript and
HTML from the inside-out in this exciting class."

